# Rice and Chicken Diet



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My guys go like clockwork. I feed them twice a day and they go twice a day.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

When my Shepherd was on a chicken and rice diet for 3 days he only pooped twice. This too was after a diarrhea problem. Started adding his normal food back slowly and his poop became more regular.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Twice in the past year Pippa has had to be on Metronidazole for diarrhea. The first time we are pretty sure it was giardia and the second time we think she ate something dead or nasty out in the country at doggy daycare.  Anyway, the Metronidazole both times stopped her diarreah within a couple of hours and then we had no bowel movements for over 24 hours. I was very worried and called the vet the first time and he said that her intestines were so cleaned out from the diareah that there wasn't anything in there to come out.

You say you are going on 40 hours now. I think I would probably call the vet and let them know what is happening and that you are concerned.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn, who is not a puppy, has been on hamburger and rice since Friday for a GI reaction to an antibiotic, which he still must take. He went from having pudding poo to no poo at all for 48 hours. I've added some kibble back to the hamburger and rice mixture, and voila, feces. I would speak to the vet in your shoes, but I would also start the transition back to dog food, adding 1/4 cup of kibble at a meal. Poor little pup....hope all's right with your little guy's tummy very soon.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

So Aston still hasn't produced anything for us yet. We're at about 2.5 days with no poop, which is quite the turn around from 10+ a day for about 4 days. I've done some research and heard of some people that say their dog didn't poop for 4 days after being switched to chicken and rice. I don't want to reintroduce the kibble yet because I've also heard that keeping them on the chicken and rice for a least a couple days after there are normal poops is best...I'd imagine when he does finally poop it will be normal, and probably the size of a fire truck, but I think I'm going to wait it out and see. I don't think there is anything to worry about because the only thing that has changed is the food. Everyone I've spoken to who has bought dogs from my breeder says they have no problems with the Eukanuba Largre Breed Puppy kibble we're all sent home with, but I'm thinking it's the food for Aston, as it was for Allee who was plagued with recurring diarrhea when she was a puppy. We switched her to a grain free diet and she's doing much much better.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

After bouts of diahrea and being on metro my old girl could go 3 or so days wit no poop at al. When she does poop the first time after it was amazing how little she actually goes. But once she does go she returns to a normal schedule and amount within 24 hours.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

So Aston finally got to business, but unlike AmbikaGR mentioned, it was the size of a fire truck. Not only that, but it started hard, turned a bit mushy in the middle (not bad, just not hard), and then went back to hard. Starting last night at dinner I did back off the chicken and rice a bit and mixed in a bit of his regular food. About 1/3 cup rice, little less than 1/3 chicken, and 1/3 kibble. Could the reintroduction of the kibble have a)produced the poop b) contributed to the soft parts?


----------

